# Trying to give up smoking



## hogan

20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
Last week I was told about these
http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.

Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)


----------



## raynipper

Hi Hogan.
It's about 30 years since I gave up.
I found that counting achieved days rather than stopped days worked for me. 
I guess it's a psychological thing to up to a goal rather than penalty days.

I have now become an unbearably smug ex-smoker.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

20 a day.
Thats a real habit to kick.

Look at the money that you will save.

Personally i never tried smoking.


Dave p


----------



## Penquin

If it works it is great, well done for trying it, and stick with it - the benefits of giving up after smoking are great and well documented.  

Other than the financial benefit you will feel better and will move better, BUT many people rediscover the fun of eating and find they gain weight!  

Keep it up and do give us up-dates as you succeed.  

Best wishes,

Dave 

Edit; I have moved this to Health and Fitness as the more appropriate section.


----------



## grizzlyj

You may think this is a smug answer and I don't mean it to be.

The clue is in your post title.

Why are you only trying to stop?

Either you stop or you don't. When specifically will you?

I've never smoked. My Dad smokes and drinks enough that most would say he should have died from something long ago. He's tried for about 25 years. Its bl***y obvious he doesn't really want to stop, but he still keeps trying. Never actually stops though.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Give it up now no matter how hard it is  I know of four people who have the dreaded report of holes in their lung tissue shown on their exrays. 
My wife has lost one brother and a brother in law because of smoking...it is not a pretty sight give it up now,, I gave it up in 1972 it was very hard, I used to carry a pack of ten and a lighter in my pocket at all times, for me that gave a little help by knowing they were there just in case.. 8O 

Good luck,

Keith


----------



## Techno100

I stopped over 12 years ago after 25 yrs of 20 a day. With previous attempts I never got past 3 months and its not because I didn't want to stop but the drug is so powerfull that it controls your mind to the extent that its easy to believe you enjoy it WRONG.
You really have to fight that demon in your head and the best way is to constantly tell it/yourself that you hate and despise it (that's why ex smokers are the worst,sorry. Give up NOW! When you feel like a *** just calm yourself take 5 mins out and take long deep breaths exhaling slowly, this can mimick the rise in adrenaline. Find something to occupy yourself instead. I decided not to use sweets or gum or anything other than deep relaxing breathing. Substitutes just remind you of why your using them. Think of the return of your full sense of smell and taste. Think how fresh your clothes will smell etc etc. Try to avoid smokers until you're on top of it. The benefits are very many, don't be a slave of the weed!


----------



## Glandwr

Like Mark Twain I find giving up smoking is easy. I've done it hundreds of times  

Dick


----------



## LPDrifter

hogan said:


> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)


Well done. I've been a non smoker for just over 10 years.
That came after quitting previously dozens of time, maybe even hundreds of times!!

Everybody is different but I used patches for two weeks and found
that helpful. I think most important criteria is to really want to quit.

Focus on positive.... ie you are not giving up something as in 
going without....... you are bestowing on yourself the most
wonderful gift of good health.

Instead of wasting money on ciggies you can waste it more pleasurably
by buying unnecessary gadgets for your motorhome 


Yep for me the best thing I ever did for myself. No doubt about it.

Oh and one last thing; recognise the nature of addiction. It is
so easy to lie to yourself. Once you have quit for say 3- 4 weeks
you will get the occasional temptation to try "just one" when you
are out for a pint. That "just one" is kiss of death

best wishes


----------



## camper69

Techno100 said:


> I stopped over 12 years ago after 25 yrs of 20 a day.


25 x 20 x 364 = 182,500 Wow that a lot of cigarettes 8O

Derek


----------



## Techno100

Not forgetting the cigars and a year or two on the pipe lol


----------



## mandyandandy

"Find something else to do with your right hand" this was said by my old dad to my ex. Never seen my dad blush before as we all fell about laughing. 

Best tip I had was to tell all the people who think you like them but don't really these are the ones you really don't want to admit being weak and quitting to. 

Good luck with it, 10 years on and there are still those once a year moments when I think " Oh I would love a *** now" but you know you never will again. 

Mandy


----------



## dawnwynne

hogan said:


> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)


I've been using one of those electronic cigs for a while now...they are terrific...eventually I will reduce the strength and get rid of the whole thing! Congrats...this is such a much healthier way to get over it and it is easy...and the added benefit that you can 'smoke' anywhere! :lol:


----------



## Needlesnotpins

Stopping smoking can be extraordinarily difficult but can be helped by the use of acupuncture. Very positive results have been obtained by many smokers by the use of this method. Try finding a member of the British Acupuncture Council who should fit the bill with regards to expertise - and yes, there are overseas members. Good luck, and remember that once you have stopped for five years its as if you have never smoked!


----------



## barryd

hogan said:


> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)


Yeah I am Hogan. I used to always buy a suitcase full of **** when abroad so I had loads all over the house and van which would last pretty much until I went abroad again. So i never noticed the cost and smoked around 20 a day. I deliberately didnt bring any home this time and have had to buy them in the UK at £5 per packet. I immediately have cut down to between 5 and 8 per day and havent noticed the difference. I went 7 hours today working side by side with a client without a *** but of course on leaving lit up straight away but I never once was desparate so Im getting there.

Do these things work then and do you get like a real hit like you would inhaling a proper ***?

What do you buy a kit or what.

Think I will give em a go.

Thanks for sharing this with me.


----------



## gromett

LPDrifter said:


> Oh and one last thing; recognise the nature of addiction. It is
> so easy to lie to yourself. Once you have quit for say 3- 4 weeks
> you will get the occasional temptation to try "just one" when you
> are out for a pint. That "just one" is kiss of death


I couldn't agree more. I gave up for almost 6 months, had a cigar on news years eve and was back on the damn things. I realised next time I give up I will have to treat it like an alcaholic treats drink. I can't even have just the one. When I give up that is it for good...

I used a drug caulled zyban which was fantastic for me and I didn't even miss the ciggies.

Another couple of months and I will be trying again.... Hopefully this will be my last attempt as I hate being a smoker.

Karl


----------



## hogan

barryd said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am Hogan. I used to always buy a suitcase full of **** when abroad so I had loads all over the house and van which would last pretty much until I went abroad again. So i never noticed the cost and smoked around 20 a day. I deliberately didnt bring any home this time and have had to buy them in the UK at £5 per packet. I immediately have cut down to between 5 and 8 per day and havent noticed the difference. I went 7 hours today working side by side with a client without a *** but of course on leaving lit up straight away but I never once was desparate so Im getting there.
> 
> Do these things work then and do you get like a real hit like you would inhaling a proper ***?
> 
> What do you buy a kit or what.
> 
> Think I will give em a go.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with me.
Click to expand...

Hi Barryd
Hope the axle is still holding together.
To answer your questions
They work for me,yes you get a hit like real smoking.
I bought this kit
http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c.../white-super-10cm-full-e-cig-kit-product.html
And this top up fluid
http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...30ml-totally-wicked-electronic-2-product.html
Friday night and i will be a 1 week non smoker,it all seems to easy.
I still have 4 packets of cheap Spanish **** in the camper and still carry my lighter with me,and have not been tempted,so it cant be just the price of UK ****.
I reckon you should give it a go the outlay is only 50 quid and you would smoke that in 2 weeks at Spanish prices.
Good luck keep me informed.


----------



## Techno100

Hating it is the best weapon. Good luck Karl.


----------



## barryd

hogan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am Hogan. I used to always buy a suitcase full of **** when abroad so I had loads all over the house and van which would last pretty much until I went abroad again. So i never noticed the cost and smoked around 20 a day. I deliberately didnt bring any home this time and have had to buy them in the UK at £5 per packet. I immediately have cut down to between 5 and 8 per day and havent noticed the difference. I went 7 hours today working side by side with a client without a *** but of course on leaving lit up straight away but I never once was desparate so Im getting there.
> 
> Do these things work then and do you get like a real hit like you would inhaling a proper ***?
> 
> What do you buy a kit or what.
> 
> Think I will give em a go.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barryd
> Hope the axle is still holding together.
> To answer your questions
> They work for me,yes you get a hit like real smoking.
> I bought this kit
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c.../white-super-10cm-full-e-cig-kit-product.html
> And this top up fluid
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...30ml-totally-wicked-electronic-2-product.html
> Friday night and i will be a 1 week non smoker,it all seems to easy.
> I still have 4 packets of cheap Spanish **** in the camper and still carry my lighter with me,and have not been tempted,so it cant be just the price of UK ****.
> I reckon you should give it a go the outlay is only 50 quid and you would smoke that in 2 weeks at Spanish prices.
> Good luck keep me informed.
Click to expand...

Yep the van is fine Hogan although its not been used for over three weeks which is a record I think. Flipping people keep giving me work to do which is seriously getting in the way of our adventures!!!!

I think Im going to order this stuff. ITs sounds really good.

My biggest issue is I like a drink and there is no way I can not have a cig with a drink. I have cut down loads but if I can get away with this leccy *** when having a few jars then I will crack it. Hey I can even smoke in the pub with one of them

Will order straight away!

Thanks again
BD


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles

> Well done you - doesn't matter how you do it as long as you do! Every day you don't smoke is better for your health. Keep it up.


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles

hogan said:


> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)


Well done you! It doesn't matter how you do it, as long as you do it. Persevere - every day without a cigarette is better for your health. Keep it up.


----------



## dawnwynne

barryd said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 a day since I was 16 now 57 have tried everything to give up.
> The max time I have stopped is 3 days but was going stir crazy and not nice to be with.
> Last week I was told about these
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html
> Bought a kit,had my last cig a week ago,no craving seems too easy.
> Just a thought if any of you are trying to give up.
> 
> Not linked to the company whatsoever just a very happy non smoking customer (so far)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am Hogan. I used to always buy a suitcase full of **** when abroad so I had loads all over the house and van which would last pretty much until I went abroad again. So i never noticed the cost and smoked around 20 a day. I deliberately didnt bring any home this time and have had to buy them in the UK at £5 per packet. I immediately have cut down to between 5 and 8 per day and havent noticed the difference. I went 7 hours today working side by side with a client without a *** but of course on leaving lit up straight away but I never once was desparate so Im getting there.
> 
> Do these things work then and do you get like a real hit like you would inhaling a proper ***?
> 
> What do you buy a kit or what.
> 
> Think I will give em a go.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with me.
Click to expand...

The secret is to make sure you have spare batteries...there is nothing worse than having your battery die and then you start craving! Also, you can start on stronger strength liquid and then move to lower strength to more or less wean yourself off the nicotine.

Certain e-liquids give you more of a 'hit' in the back of the throat which simulates inhaling smoke...sometimes you need to try a few different ones till you find one that suits you. I personally use a the vanilla flavoured liquid from this site http://www.liberty-flights.co.uk and find it feels like a real cigarette and give plenty of 'smoke' (to those not aware...it is vapour...a mist that is totally harmless).

This forum gives you lots of info on the electronic cigs http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/electronic-cigarette-reviews/ . Hope these links are allowed and I have no association with any of these sites. Just interested in quitting smoking!
Good luck!


----------



## barryd

thanks for those links. Ive got some spare time tomorrow so will get ordering!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Bought an e-pipe l;ast Jan. After 55 years smoking a pipe you get used to having it in your hand ready to be used as an excuse for extra thinking time! 8O 
Haven't touched it since then...
Interesting angle to this is that whilst I am still getting the nicotine from the e-pipe, nicotine itself isn't actually addictive contrary to popular belief. It becomes so when used in conjunction with the other chemicals in ciggy tobacco. Net result is that even when I don't smoke the e-pipe now I don't get the withdrawal pangs I used to get at the beginning :? 
Weird but true as many e-smokers have discovered.
The other thing is that if you buy the nicotine-laced glycerine from the e-cig companies and get the plain glycerine from the chemists or baking counter at the supermarket; mix and refill yourself, the cost comes down to so little it is almost impossible to quantify per day - for me certainly less than 3p a day  
The vapour does make the throat a bit dry at first and the "hit" takes maybe 30 seconds to take effect against about 10 seconds for tobacco based nicotine.
Well worth persevering for my (very small amounts of) money  
Patrick


----------



## tattytony

I stopped smoking 40+ a day on the 22 feb 2006 the same day as my first heart attack 4 years later and another 3 heart attacks I feel like smoking was never part of my life even though I smoked from 12 yrs till 41yrs old, the craving have gone, feeling like death warmed up has gone and the cash is now in my MH.  

I have even stopped my 2 friends who smoke coming round my house within 5 mins of smoking as the smell now makes me feel ill, I feel so guilty at putting my wife through all those stinky days with me over the years.  

Good luck and keep it up you will all feel better for it  :wink:


----------



## hogan

tattytony said:


> I stopped smoking 40+ a day on the 22 feb 2006 the same day as my first heart attack 4 years later and another 3 heart attacks I feel like smoking was never part of my life even though I smoked from 12 yrs till 41yrs old, the craving have gone, feeling like death warmed up has gone and the cash is now in my MH.
> 
> I have even stopped my 2 friends who smoke coming round my house within 5 mins of smoking as the smell now makes me feel ill, I feel so guilty at putting my wife through all those stinky days with me over the years.
> 
> Good luck and keep it up you will all feel better for it  :wink:


Yes I cant get over the fact that I started feeling much healthier after only 2 days.


----------



## loddy

Keep up the good work 

I gave it up 12 years ago after trying for years, I put on 2 stone that I can't shift I don't feel any better and my food tastes the same
But I shall never smoke again Cough cough  

Loddy


----------



## barryd

Hi

IVe just got around to looking at the ecigs and I am completely confused as to which one to go for.

Hogan. Which one did you get?

I liked this one because it had a video and its also the cheapest kit!

http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...onic-cigarette-starter-kit-black-product.html

I dont know why its much cheaper than the other kits.

Can anyone give me a recomendation as to which one to buy?

THanks

Few I need a ***!


----------



## CliveMott

I got up to 60 a day roll ups Old Holborn and Job papers to stop them going out! Gave up over 30 years back and it was hell for me and all around. It was a combination of things together that gave me the resolve but I committed myself by spending the familly holiday money on a very expensive toy and the only way I could make up the cash was to stop smoking. Put on about three stone though as food tasts soo good! (and it still does)


C.


----------



## hogan

barryd said:


> Hi
> 
> IVe just got around to looking at the ecigs and I am completely confused as to which one to go for.
> 
> Hogan. Which one did you get?
> 
> I liked this one because it had a video and its also the cheapest kit!
> 
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...onic-cigarette-starter-kit-black-product.html
> 
> I dont know why its much cheaper than the other kits.
> 
> Can anyone give me a recomendation as to which one to buy?
> 
> THanks
> 
> Few I need a ***!


The one i bought is the one I posted in post no 881292
They all have video instruction as the booklet that comes with the kit is useless.


----------



## yozz

*It's all in your mind*

It really is all in your mind. If you really want to stop smoking prepare yourself to become someone who doesn't smoke.

I decided to become a non smoker on 1st January this year. I decided not to set myself up to fail and used the patches to wean myself off over 12 weeks. I haven't had or wanted a cigarette. Not bad for someone who smoked 60 a day...


----------



## dawnwynne

When I did a lot of research a year ago for my e-cig...the one that was most raved about is the one I have which is called the 510 titan. Things may have changed since then.


----------



## barryd

hogan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> IVe just got around to looking at the ecigs and I am completely confused as to which one to go for.
> 
> Hogan. Which one did you get?
> 
> I liked this one because it had a video and its also the cheapest kit!
> 
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...onic-cigarette-starter-kit-black-product.html
> 
> I dont know why its much cheaper than the other kits.
> 
> Can anyone give me a recomendation as to which one to buy?
> 
> THanks
> 
> Few I need a ***!
> 
> 
> 
> The one i bought is the one I posted in post no 881292
> They all have video instruction as the booklet that comes with the kit is useless.
Click to expand...

Duh! Sorry. Brilliant thanks, just ordered the same kit. I didnt order the refill stuff though as I wasnt sure what to get. Will see what they are like first. I smoke menthol so will probably try that but wondered if the tobacco one will be stronger.

Cant wait to light up in the pub again!


----------



## hogan

barryd said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> IVe just got around to looking at the ecigs and I am completely confused as to which one to go for.
> 
> Hogan. Which one did you get?
> 
> I liked this one because it had a video and its also the cheapest kit!
> 
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...onic-cigarette-starter-kit-black-product.html
> 
> I dont know why its much cheaper than the other kits.
> 
> Can anyone give me a recomendation as to which one to buy?
> 
> THanks
> 
> Few I need a ***!
> 
> 
> 
> The one i bought is the one I posted in post no 881292
> They all have video instruction as the booklet that comes with the kit is useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh! Sorry. Brilliant thanks, just ordered the same kit. I didnt order the refill stuff though as I wasnt sure what to get. Will see what they are like first. I smoke menthol so will probably try that but wondered if the tobacco one will be stronger.
> 
> Cant wait to light up in the pub again!
Click to expand...

Just one point Barryd
the capsules that come pre loaded are not as strong as when you top them up your self.


----------



## barryd

What flavour did you buy as a top up then and are there different strengths? I might give them a call then on monday and see if I can add to the order.


----------



## hogan

barryd said:


> What flavour did you buy as a top up then and are there different strengths? I might give them a call then on monday and see if I can add to the order.


The second link down on my other post tells you the fluid,I think they have 3 different strengths I got the strongest.
The flavour I bought was malboro but they have about 30 different ones.


----------



## barryd

hogan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What flavour did you buy as a top up then and are there different strengths? I might give them a call then on monday and see if I can add to the order.
> 
> 
> 
> The second link down on my other post tells you the fluid,I think they have 3 different strengths I got the strongest.
> The flavour I bought was malboro but they have about 30 different ones.
Click to expand...

Thanks will order on Monday

BD


----------



## barryd

Hi

Well the stuff arrived and your right the instructions are crap. I charged it for hours but it turned out the first battery was duff so I have had the other one on charge all day and just tried it now fully charged. It works! Its quite mild but Im using the cartridges that came in the kit. I thought I would try them before I bought any fluid. It does leave a strange taste on your lips and tongue, is that normal?

So if I buy the liquid to I just use the atomizer provided following the instructions on the video?

Im going to see how it goes over the next few days but first impressions are ok.


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi Barry,

Glad you got your kit....I too found that the strength of the cartridges was pretty weak. If you buy the liquid you can also buy cartridges that are refillable...(I'm not sure which cigarette you bought or I'd show you!) And basically all you do is put drops of the liquid in the cartridges use the atomiser and away you go. ( I can use the same cartidge for days...)

I personally found the tobacco flavours quite off putting because they tasted nothing like cigarettes...so I go for other flavours like vanilla or coffee....if you search of e-liquids quite a few sights will sell smaller sort of tester sized liquids so you can test a few different flavours out until you find what you like.


----------



## barryd

dawnwynne said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Glad you got your kit....I too found that the strength of the cartridges was pretty weak. If you buy the liquid you can also buy cartridges that are refillable...(I'm not sure which cigarette you bought or I'd show you!) And basically all you do is put drops of the liquid in the cartridges use the atomiser and away you go. ( I can use the same cartidge for days...)
> 
> I personally found the tobacco flavours quite off putting because they tasted nothing like cigarettes...so I go for other flavours like vanilla or coffee....if you search of e-liquids quite a few sights will sell smaller sort of tester sized liquids so you can test a few different flavours out until you find what you like.


Thanks. Well as of now and all day tomorrow im going to try and just use the e cig. Im not sure if the two atomisers I got are refillable or not. I might give them a ring and see what I need. Like the sound of vanilla!

Wish me luck, this could be the start of me quiting hopefully


----------



## quiraing

To give up smoking you need to WANT to stop. The trouble with most smokers is that they know they should give up but don't really want the withdrawal symptoms. Artificial aids to quitting are a waste of time and money. Just give up the weed and refuse to give in to the cravings. I managed it after 40 years of smoking and if I can anybody can.


----------



## dawnwynne

Barry which kit did you buy...what's the name of it? Generally the atomizer is simply the coil that heats the liquid...there is normally also a cartridge...those are what you buy to refill...not the atomiser.


----------



## dawnwynne

quiraing said:


> To give up smoking you need to WANT to stop. The trouble with most smokers is that they know they should give up but don't really want the withdrawal symptoms. Artificial aids to quitting are a waste of time and money. Just give up the weed and refuse to give in to the cravings. I managed it after 40 years of smoking and if I can anybody can.


Congratulations on having given them up! That's terrific. However, with all due respect each of us is different....I personally enjoy the feel of smoking so to me this is a good compromise...and a lot healthier than smoking real cigarettes. I still get withdrawal pangs because these are not a substitute for real cigarettes, but they do allow me the pleasure of not feeling completely deprived.

So yes, perhaps to some not the ideal way to quit but for some it is just the ticket. So instead of a lecture perhaps some encouragement would be in order.


----------



## barryd

dawnwynne said:


> Barry which kit did you buy...what's the name of it? Generally the atomizer is simply the coil that heats the liquid...there is normally also a cartridge...those are what you buy to refill...not the atomiser.


Hi

I got the same one as Hogan on his recommendation

http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c.../white-super-10cm-full-e-cig-kit-product.html

Has two atomisers, several disposable cartridges which fit into the atomisers. Not quite sure what I do with the liquids or if I need something else?


----------



## pippin

It didn't sound like a lecture to me - just some positive helpful advice.

Anyway, what would I know as a (smug) never-smoker!


----------



## dawnwynne

barryd said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry which kit did you buy...what's the name of it? Generally the atomizer is simply the coil that heats the liquid...there is normally also a cartridge...those are what you buy to refill...not the atomiser.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I got the same one as Hogan on his recommendation
> 
> http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c.../white-super-10cm-full-e-cig-kit-product.html
> 
> Has two atomisers, several disposable cartridges which fit into the atomisers. Not quite sure what I do with the liquids or if I need something else?
Click to expand...

Barry you need these http://www.theelectroniccigarette.c...-refillable-cartridges-for-white-product.html

The liquid goes in these refillable cartridges. Probably about 10 drops. These cartridges can be refilled many times.

Hope that helps


----------



## dawnwynne

pippin said:


> It didn't sound like a lecture to me - just some positive helpful advice.
> 
> Anyway, what would I know as a (smug) never-smoker!


Hi Pippin

Unfortunately I took it as a lecture which I have heard many times from ex-smokers (not those that have never smoked). Now if it wasn't intended in the way it came across to me then I apologise to the poster.


----------



## eddied

*Vietato fumare*

 Ciao tutti, and congratulations to all those of you who have given up, or are giving up, or intend to give up soon. I had a look at the electronic cigarettes, but so chuffin expensive!
Went the cold turkey way, for the umpteenth time, and am now 6 weeks in with no probs so far. Often fancy a ***, but know to my cost that there is no such thing as 'just one'. Have the advantage that most places I go it's 'vietato fumare' - no smoking. Quite amusing going in to the post off ice with these signs all over the place, and the bloke at the window paying my pension has *** hanging out of the corner of his mouth. Haven't the courage to say anything, else he me not pay me.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hogan

barryd said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barry,
> 
> Glad you got your kit....I too found that the strength of the cartridges was pretty weak. If you buy the liquid you can also buy cartridges that are refillable...(I'm not sure which cigarette you bought or I'd show you!) And basically all you do is put drops of the liquid in the cartridges use the atomiser and away you go. ( I can use the same cartidge for days...)
> 
> I personally found the tobacco flavours quite off putting because they tasted nothing like cigarettes...so I go for other flavours like vanilla or coffee....if you search of e-liquids quite a few sights will sell smaller sort of tester sized liquids so you can test a few different flavours out until you find what you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Well as of now and all day tomorrow im going to try and just use the e cig. Im not sure if the two atomisers I got are refillable or not. I might give them a ring and see what I need. Like the sound of vanilla!
> 
> Wish me luck, this could be the start of me quiting hopefully
Click to expand...

Good luck Barryd
I am coming up to 2 weeks on Friday.
Have a good look at the video again as I think you are a bit confused as to what part to re fill.
The pre loaded cartridges that came with mine were wrapped in individual packs and had the nicotine strength written on the wrapper,some were marked zero I suggest you leave these in the pack until you have some e fluid to refill them with.


----------



## barryd

hogan said:


> Good luck Barryd
> I am coming up to 2 weeks on Friday.
> Have a good look at the video again as I think you are a bit confused as to what part to re fill.
> The pre loaded cartridges that came with mine were wrapped in individual packs and had the nicotine strength written on the wrapper,some were marked zero I suggest you leave these in the pack until you have some e fluid to refill them with.


Thanks Hogan, I think I get it now.

Today has been the worst day of my life for as long as I can remember. I packed up the real **** yesterday early evening and was doing fine until later today. I had a hectic schedule anyway and within that I had three customers in different parts of the country all with networks and servers down and screaming for help. Whe I finally got home tonight I was just in a terrible state. I wasnt really craving a cig but I just felt like my whole world was caving in. Just a huge dispair. I actually felt ill. I put this partly down to either a side effect of these electric cigs or the lack of normal cigs. (over 24 hours by now).

In the end I had one normal *** but I just felt worse!

I cant say I like the taste of the electric ***, it seems to leave a wierd taste in my mouth for the rest of the day.

Im not happy.


----------



## dawnwynne

Barry

Sounds like you had a really bad day!!! 

Hang in there and give them a chance....they aren't exactly like a cigarette that is true and I personally did not like the taste of the cigarette flavoured liquid at all hence why I suggested getting vanilla or something like that.

Persevere for a few more days if you can, you will feel so much better for it!!


----------



## pippin

Barry: _In the end I had one normal *** but I just felt worse!_

I suspect that means you are actually on the brink of kicking the habit - well done!


----------



## barryd

Thanks chaps

It was awful. Its been better today and I still havent had a ***. I dont feel like I need one but I am calm one minute and it just takes one thing to push me and Im ready to explode. Nearly lost my rag on the phone to vodafone just now but managed to stop.

I need a drink though but worry that will get me back on the ****. However if I can have a pint and get away with the leccy ciggy this will be another milestone.

Glad its Friday, should be easier over the weekend.

thanks for the support and will order some liquid ASAP.


----------



## pippin

_will order some *liquid* ASAP_

Surely you keep a stock of that in the house all the time?!!


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> _will order some *liquid* ASAP_
> 
> Surely you keep a stock of that in the house all the time?!!


Oh yeah got beer and the pub is 100 yards. Need to order some leccy cig smoking liquid. Wonder if you can get herbal to remind my of my Glasto years as a kid!

Right off for next test. Up the pub!!!!


----------



## hogan

barryd said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> It was awful. Its been better today and I still havent had a ***. I dont feel like I need one but I am calm one minute and it just takes one thing to push me and Im ready to explode. Nearly lost my rag on the phone to vodafone just now but managed to stop.
> 
> I need a drink though but worry that will get me back on the ****. However if I can have a pint and get away with the leccy ciggy this will be another milestone.
> 
> Glad its Friday, should be easier over the weekend.
> 
> thanks for the support and will order some liquid ASAP.


Stick with it barryd you will soon get used to the e cig taste I have just ordered some coffee flavour liquid.I must admit the pre filled cartridge are not as good as when you recharge them youself.Just coming up to the 2week 2 day mark without a *** and feeling fitter by the day.
Walked past someone smoking today and they smelled foul,I wonder if I smelled like that when I was a smoker


----------



## pippin

Yes, you certainly did Mr Hogan!

I am now wondering how you will try to give up the e-thingies, will that be just as bad as giving up the real ****?!!!


----------



## dawnwynne

Barry,

How's it going? Did you get your liquid and have you managed to stay off the real cigs?


----------



## hogan

Come on barryd lets have some news how are you getting on with it.
I am coming up to 3 weeks this Friday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There has only ever been one successful way to stop smoking.

Don't buy any, don't put them in your mouth, don't light one up.

You can get help from tablets, gum, hypnosis etc, but not putting one in your mouth always works best.

Stop making excuses to continue, just stop, if I can do it with no will power it can't be that difficult.

I confess to feeling the need at least once a week now, and I'd gladly take one in that second, but I don't.


----------



## bonnieboo

Glandwr said:


> Like Mark Twain I find giving up smoking is easy. I've done it hundreds of times
> 
> Dick


Ha ha ha ha
just like my husband, he says he can give it up, he's done it lots of time :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tattytony

hogan said:


> Come on barryd lets have some news how are you getting on with it.
> I am coming up to 3 weeks this Friday


Congrats Hogan, you have passed the worst now it easy from here on and you Barryd 8)

You will also see people not turn away from you when you speak as that foul smell has gone, keep up the fantastic work 

Its been 4 years 5 months 1 week and 5 days smoke free for me  not that I am counting :lol: :lol:


----------



## iconnor

OK you guys have got me convinced and have placed an order.
Been smoking for 35 years +/- 30 a day. Wife gave up when the ban came in on smoking in the Pub.
I have never tried before but know I need to.


----------



## Easirent

I have been smoking for 5 years about 20 a day roughly. i decided to stop but couldnt get out of the habit of going out on my breaks with the girls and lighting up. I found these herbal ciggys from the Hollands and Barret. (can't spell) £3 for a 20 pack. just like having a ciggy but its got no nicotine in it. its all herbs... all legal ones as well. Workin wonders for me and i have even decreased the amount of them that i smoke. just a little tip for anyone wanting to quit


----------



## bonnieboo

I gave up 10yrs ago after a blood clot.
This frightened me so much that I didnt smoke again.

I still often fancy a gig but it goes at fast as it comes

I had to stop drinking alcohol because a drink and a *** went together and I knew I would start smoking again if I drank alcohol.

My husband bought one of those electric cigs, I thought I would try it and it was disgusting, so its back to the chocolate again.

When I first gave up smoking I had a small apple everytime I fancied a cig, this really helped me because by the time I had eaten the apple I had forgotten about the cig.

I suppose I only fancy a cig about half a dozen times a year now but the fancy goes as fast as it comes so it isnt too bad. 
I am a lot healthier :roll: :roll: 
Who am I kidding, Ive never had so many problems as what I have since I gave up smoking, Arthritis, heart probs, asthma, tumour. 
Bring on the **** ha ha 

I would love to go out, get drunk and smoke lots of ****


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi
Read the Alan Carr book to stop smoking ( no not the camp comic) it worked for me and my family. Get it on Ebay or Amazon its cheap and it really does work  

cheers

Dave


----------



## bonnieboo

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> Read the Alan Carr book to stop smoking ( no not the camp comic) it worked for me and my family. Get it on Ebay or Amazon its cheap and it really does work
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


My mum gave up smoking using this book, bless her, she is no longer with us.
On the front inside cover she wrote
" Who ever lends this book please give it back to Penny, because like an alcoholic and drink I am just one puff away from a ***"

Ha ha


----------



## dawnwynne

Barry.....where are you? You can run but you can't hide! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

iconnor said:


> OK you guys have got me convinced and have placed an order.
> Been smoking for 35 years +/- 30 a day. Wife gave up when the ban came in on smoking in the Pub.
> I have never tried before but know I need to.


Alright Iconnor...you go for it....if we can do it so can you! Let's all be grumpy together! :lol: Then when we have beat this we can get together a throw a party with all the cash we've saved! :lol:


----------



## tattytony

And the first round is on you Dawn :lol: :lol:


----------

